# Axcel Sight-Scale Cover



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I was checking out Axcel's website, and came across a new product they have, and I want to know if it is a legel ASA scale-cover?

It is a sight-scale magnifier with a cover...

It doesn't cover your entire scale...but it appears to cover up a large portion...

Would this be a legal "Sight Tape Cover" by ASA rules?

If so, I'm thinking about ordering one.

Not sure how much they are...but shouldn't be a whole lot.

Thanks yall,

Muddy


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

as long as it covers where your indicator is it is legal.CBE has the same thing at it covers about a 20yd range on your tape.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

go back to work!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

if you are shooting the k45 like you said you dont need to cover it.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*sight cover*

I tried to order one from tru ball on a monday and by friday they still had'nt shipped it. so its cancelled.


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

News to me guys. I'm setting my Dren LD up for Open class. I just bought a Axcel 3000, so if I shoot an ASA Pro-Am my marks have to be covered?.....Norman


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ArcherNG said:


> News to me guys. I'm setting my Dren LD up for Open class. I just bought a Axcel 3000, so if I shoot an ASA Pro-Am my marks have to be covered?.....Norman


 Yes unless you are shooting open c or open b then on the known yardage day they dont need to be covered.But in open classes on unknown yardage they must be covered.I have seen the range officals warn people about it too.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey NG,

I'm setting up my Dren LD for Open-C, too. I'll be using an AX3000 rail, too.

The cool thing about it is that it's also a magnifier.

That's why I'm getting one.

Hey rchoyt...How much was it gonna be? Shooter cost.


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

I use the side that the scope is on. I put a tape on it and pen in my own marks, so I understand those have to be covered. How about the other side with the Axcel scale on it, my 20 yard would be at the #55, and I don't go by that side would that have to be covered also?.....Norman


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think so...but I'm not sure?

B/c everyone's 20 yard "0" is at a different location.

But I'm not sure. I haven't noticed anyone covering that side...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Hey NG,
> 
> I'm setting up my Dren LD for Open-C, too. I'll be using an AX3000 rail, too.
> 
> ...


I think shooters cost was around $36. I got mine over a year ago so I really don't remember but I think it was close to that.



ArcherNG said:


> I use the side that the scope is on. I put a tape on it and pen in my own marks, so I understand those have to be covered. How about the other side with the Axcel scale on it, my 20 yard would be at the #55, and I don't go by that side would that have to be covered also?.....Norman



No you don't have to cover the Mfg. scale. Nobody is gonna know what you set your sight at by looking at the Mfg. scale. That's the whole point.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*sight*

If I recall it was around 39.99 plus shipping. I did'nt like the waiting myself. I am in the retail bussiness myself and I would think it should have shipped in a timely matter.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*sight cover*

I ended up buying a sight cover from c r . just the cover. had to buy a #8 screw for it and it works great, so does the sight.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks yall.

That's cool...I'll probably get one pretty soon. That way I'm covered and no officials can say anything.

What type of cover did u get from CR?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I personally recommend the factory magnifier/cover. It has a line built into it that is WAY easier to read on a sight tape that the factory pins. you can be more precise in your settings.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I personally recommend the factory magnifier/cover. It has a line built into it that is WAY easier to read on a sight tape that the factory pins. you can be more precise in your settings.


So, you like the Axcel one better Spoon?

You're recommending that one...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

MudRunner2005 said:


> So, you like the Axcel one better Spoon?
> 
> You're recommending that one...


Correct. It costs more but is worth it in my opinion. It comes with the screws to mount it. All you have to do is remove the factory pin on that side and bolt the new magnifier in its place. Makes it real easy to line up the scope and the distance as well.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome...Looks like I'll be getting one then...

You said they're like $36-$40....That's not bad.

I'd rather pay $40 for something that magnifies with a red line in it, and has it's own cover, than $25-$30 for just a cover...

Know what I mean.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Awesome...Looks like I'll be getting one then...
> 
> You said they're like $36-$40....That's not bad.
> 
> ...


That's why I got it. However the CR products aren't anywhere near $25. I think the magnifier is like $5 and the cover is another $5. BUT, they are not designed for the AXCEL and it is much easier to take a magnifier/cover that is designed for a product than to have to manipulate another product to make it work. 

To me the ease of use and setup is worth the extra $$$.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I was checking out Axcel's website, and came across a new product they have, and I want to know if it is a legel ASA scale-cover?
> 
> It is a sight-scale magnifier with a cover...
> 
> ...


I use one now on my sight and nothing has been said. It works great.
Chris


----------



## bradwood (Sep 3, 2008)

I used one most of last year at the asa's with no problem. It is a great accessory for the sight. Get the spacer they have for thicker sight tapes.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

bradwood said:


> I used one most of last year at the asa's with no problem. It is a great accessory for the sight. Get the spacer they have for thicker sight tapes.


What do you mean by thicker sight tapes? Does it move it farther out, and magnifies it more?

How much more is the spacer?

Thanks guys for the input. I'll definitely be getting one. Sounds like something I just "can't live without"...LOL


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I just bought one at Augusta, they work great and they are legal.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I just put one on my Axcel, and it's AWESOME! The only thing is I wish it had more vertical adjustment. I had one on my CBE and it had quite a bit of adjustment. 

On another note...what kind of sight tapes are you guys using? I make my own w/ my Archer's Advantage and there's not much room on the sight to tape one on. Thanks.


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Magnifier/Hider*

Hey guys, I just picked one up from TruBall a few weeks ago for one of my sights. The shooter cost from them was 25.59 plus shipping of course. There was quite a wait for it though. Not sure why but it finally did get here. If you don't want to wait though, the first one I bought I got from Lancaster. Not sure what the price was but I think it was a little bit more and they will probably get it to you alot quicker. They do not list them on the web sight, well at least I can't find them. Just give them a call. Hope this helps.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Preciate it AlleyGuy.

I'll call TRUBall and see how long I'll have to wait...

If it's a while, I'll just get one from Lancaster.


----------

